# New mystery Garnet



## Don Doucette (Jan 3, 2007)

Click Pics for bigger... (anyone know a better hosting site?)
Purchased a Garnet PA amp recently...


Kinda looks like one of these...


Model number is sort of like a tripper...


I'm turning this one into a 6V6 tone monster for guitar.


Lots of mods to go, so far got rid of the mixer part of the amp, in the process of voicing for guitar way too thin as is right now, increased the gain in the first preamp, installed standby switch. I'll post more closer to completion and explain in depth what I have done.

Don


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a PA amp exactly like that....4 mixer channels


it sounds AMAZING for guitar

plug into one of the 4 mixer channels & crank the preamp

then turn thre master vol all the way up


and stand back!! incredible sounding little 6V6 beast, like neil young's cranked deluxe but nastier


----------



## Don Doucette (Jan 3, 2007)

Cool! Do you have the Hohner or the Garnet? 

I tried the amp out before my mods and it wasn't bad at all but I think it could sound better (hate a transistor in the signal path) 

Does anyone have a schematic for this unit, I would like to alter it to reflect my modifications and would rather start with a schematic than draw one from scratch.

Thanks
Don:smilie_flagge17:




bolero said:


> I have a PA amp exactly like that....4 mixer channels
> 
> 
> it sounds AMAZING for guitar
> ...


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Don have you tried getting ahold of Larry Kohut on the Garnet amps list? He is the keeper of all things Garnet including the schematics and if he has it he'll send you a copy. 

That looks to me to be one of the Garnet stencil lines with a Garnet logo added. The white stripe across the front through the controls is something Garnet only used on their stencil lines. I'd say from the serial number it was a Piper branded amp based on the Tripper Sound Console. 

Very cool find!


----------



## Don Doucette (Jan 3, 2007)

Haven't tried as of yet. As for the amp it's like someone took a stencil and put it into a Garnet case. At any rate it sounds pretty good stock and is sounding better every day, I purchased it because it was built by Gar and it had two transformers I could use and the outputs were my favorite... 6V6

Great little amp that should sound great blasting through my Traynor cab.

Don:smilie_flagge17:




Ripper said:


> Don have you tried getting ahold of Larry Kohut on the Garnet amps list? He is the keeper of all things Garnet including the schematics and if he has it he'll send you a copy.
> 
> That looks to me to be one of the Garnet stencil lines with a Garnet logo added. The white stripe across the front through the controls is something Garnet only used on their stencil lines. I'd say from the serial number it was a Piper branded amp based on the Tripper Sound Console.
> 
> Very cool find!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

mine is just a stencil....I forget the name, ( capri?)but the head cab is a dead knockoff of that one. chassis is identical as well

it makes a great harp amp too


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah I've seen Mann's and Pipers and Rams that looked identical cabinet wise to those. It will make a great amp!


----------



## Don Doucette (Jan 3, 2007)

Well after some modding I finally have this wonderful amp back together and snarling out the tone.










I added a standby switch and an additional gain stage, channel 1 is clean and channel 2 (marked as 3) is a nice brown dirty bag of tone, adjusting the gain dials in the snarl while the master volume keeps my wife happy. 

Since I'm not the worlds best guitarist I have a friend of mine coming over to give'r a workout, I'll video tape the whole mess and post it on youtube for all to check out.

Don:smilie_flagge17:


"A Triode Is A Terrible Thing To Waste":rockon2:


----------

